# My new ride... Florett Silver S3



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

My 2007 GTI is gone and this wonderful ride is my new daily driver... I'm amazingly happy!!. 

I had an order in for a '16 Golf R (Dec delivery) and then this deal came along, I just could not pass it up. A dream to own an Audi S model has come true and she will be in the garage for many years to come.





























Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

The more pics I see of Florett Silver, the more I like it. Makes me reconsider Sepang Blue.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Dsocohen said:


> The more pics I see of Florett Silver, the more I like it. Makes me reconsider Sepang Blue.


It's funny you should say that... when I started this process I wanted Sepang myself but then this deal came along. I had time to think about it and the more I looked & researched the silver the more I loved it. It changes in different lighting, it shows off the lines of the car, and lets face facts, it's WAY easier to look after over any dark colour.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> It's funny you should say that... when I started this process I wanted Sepang myself but then this deal came along. I had time to think about it and the more I looked & researched the silver the more I loved it. It changes in different lighting, it shows off the lines of the car, and lets face facts, it's WAY easier to look after over any dark colour.
> 
> 
> Myles C.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I may have also ordered it that way if my GTR wasn't already Super Silver. I feel like too many enthusiasts have Sepang. The forums are filled with them, but the dealership lots aren't. They don't order them for dealer stock as I suppose it's more of a niche color. Saying all that though, I'm definitely smitten with Sepang. It really is a complex color.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Dsocohen said:


> I may have also ordered it that way if my GTR wasn't already Super Silver. I feel like too many enthusiasts have Sepang. The forums are filled with them, but the dealership lots aren't. They don't order them for dealer stock as I suppose it's more of a niche color. Saying all that though, I'm definitely smitten with Sepang. It really is a complex color.


Most of the S3's I've seen in Vancouver have been Black, or Sepang... both are very popular here.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here in Metro Detroit I have only seen one S3 on the road, it was Florett, I thought it looked really classy, especially with the bright trim and 19" wheels. Red calipers look great also.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

+1 for silver

i see perf package, red calipers, and an eyeball in your grill. what else? LED headlights?

damn... gona have to bust out some glacier pics and represent..


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

markn1689 said:


> +1 for silver
> 
> i see perf package, red calipers, and an eyeball in your grill. what else? LED headlights?
> 
> damn... gona have to bust out some glacier pics and represent..


Mine is loaded expect the LED headlights and to be honest I was ok with that... I'm old school I guess 


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Myles C. said:


> Mine is loaded expect the LED headlights and to be honest I was ok with that... I'm old school I guess
> 
> 
> Myles C.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


True old school would shun their face at Bi-Xenons too and favor this below. 

Halogen


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> True old school would shun their face at Bi-Xenons too and favor this below.
> 
> Halogen


Ugh. Hurts me every time I see someone ordered a GTI with halogens.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

How does it compare/contrast to the Golf R? Dealer here has had ordered cars in every time I have been available to stop by and therefore no test drive yet:-/


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Looks great Myles - although you know I'm quite biased. It's great to see what my car would look like with red calipers. What interior did you get?


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Looks great Myles - although you know I'm quite biased. It's great to see what my car would look like with red calipers. What interior did you get?


THANKS!! It has the standard sport seats, not the funky quilted ones. But I prefer having the power seats. I sat in one a few weeks ago with the upgraded seats and was surprised to learn they were manually adjusted.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> How does it compare/contrast to the Golf R? Dealer here has had ordered cars in every time I have been available to stop by and therefore no test drive yet:-/


I never got to test drive a Golf R, they only began to arrive in Vancouver about 2.5 weeks ago. So without driving one I can only speak to esthetics. I think the seats in the R would be a bit sportier and fit you tighter but I think the leather on the S is nicer. The paint work on the S is really nice, the silver is a deep lovely paint, I would say better than the R. The other major plus for me is the S has a wonderful full function sunroof, which I would have missed horribly in the R. Now all the said, getting into the S was significantly more money but it is a long term ownership for me and I know I will be happier with the S over the R. 


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

I like the look of my lights...











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Myles C. said:


> I never got to test drive a Golf R, they only began to arrive in Vancouver about 2.5 weeks ago. So without driving one I can only speak to esthetics. I think the seats in the R would be a bit sportier and fit you tighter but I think the leather on the S is nicer. The paint work on the S is really nice, the silver is a deep lovely paint, I would say better than the R. The other major plus for me is the S has a wonderful full function sunroof, which I would have missed horribly in the R. Now all the said, getting into the S was significantly more money but it is a long term ownership for me and I know I will be happier with the S over the R.
> 
> 
> Myles C.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. The R's lack of sunroof and the European premium seats are a turn off. Same seats as a GTI SE in appearance. The availability of MIB-II/bigger screen ACC/Lane assist/city stop & go/auto park assist really makes the 16 R more complete so it's nitpicking. The S3 is less common than the Golf body around here so that it a draw. CPO S3s will be a good value shortly I imagine and many people seem to get great deals on em


----------



## carlito.p (Jan 3, 2015)

Killer color combo! I'm also from Vancouver and picked my S3 up last week. I see in another that you slapped on H&R 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the rear. Did the exact same thing 2 days after delivery! Super happy with it. 

Funny enough, I was also waiting for a Golf R, but cancelled my order when I found out I could get a MY2016 S3 much sooner.

Maybe see each other around town. I'm in a Sepang Blue, Tech, Black Optics, LED and advanced handling pkg..


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

carlito.p said:


> Killer color combo! I'm also from Vancouver and picked my S3 up last week. I see in another that you slapped on H&R 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the rear. Did the exact same thing 2 days after delivery! Super happy with it.
> 
> Funny enough, I was also waiting for a Golf R, but cancelled my order when I found out I could get a MY2016 S3 much sooner.
> 
> Maybe see each other around town. I'm in a Sepang Blue, Tech, Black Optics, LED and advanced handling pkg..


Great minds eh!! )

I will keep an eye out for you. Sepang would have been the colour for me if I had ordered the car. But I'm super happy with the silver, I just love how it changes in different light and the way it shows off the body lines. I was at the North Shore Auto Mall the other night and when I came back to my car I was astonished at how amazing it looked under those lights, the paint looked 2' deep... not much wonder they use them at the mall.

ENJOY the car!!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

My baby got a little lighter today...











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## btufail (Feb 26, 2016)

*Very sharp. Wish I had gotten silver @*


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

A I thought maybe a touch of red would be cool...











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Those red accents look great. How did you do it? Paint?


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

tateltot said:


> Those red accents look great. How did you do it? Paint?


Thanks, no they are metal rings, various colours are available. Bought them off eBay. They came wIth with 3M tape already in place, so it was just peel & stick.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I like the red rings


----------

